# Sorties audio numériques : quelles possibilités?



## stéphane33 (10 Octobre 2010)

La seule sortie audio optique numérique de la nouvelle Apple tv, se pose la question des combinaisons de connections suivant notre matériel:
Pour ma part ayant un téléviseur avec entrée HDMI, je brancherai évidemment la sortie HDMI de l'Apple tv vers celui-çi.
Par contre la seule sortie numérique de l'Apple tv me force à me poser certaines questions :
Mon ampli audio (pourtant de très bonne marque et haute fidélité) ne disposant pas de l'entrée optique numérique je vois deux solutions et demande quelques conseils pour que le plus juste branchement soit adopté:
L'HDMI étant relié depuis l'Apple tv vers mon téléviseur soit pour l'audio :
- je relie un cable RCA sortie du téléviseur vers mon ampli
- ou alors, est-ce qu'un convertisseur numérique audio permettant la transition du signal de l'Apple tv vers mon ampli RCA serait une meilleure option en ce qui concerne la qualité du son? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Laurent Fignon (10 Octobre 2010)

C'est un ampli Hi-Fi ou HC ?
Si ampli HC équipé d'entrées/sortie HDMI, on relie l'AppleTV en HDMI à l'ampli, puis l'ampli à la TV en HDMi également...
Récupérer le son depuis la TV pour le réinjecter dans l'ampli est possible mais alors adieu aux pistes audio 5.1...



Laurent F


----------



## stéphane33 (10 Octobre 2010)

Auncun entrée HDMI c'est un ampli audio Cambridge sur lequel est branché le lecteur CD de la même marque : donc pas un "Home Cinema".
Je n'ai que des entrées RCA


----------



## Laurent Fignon (10 Octobre 2010)

Dans ce cas la première solution (récupérer le son de la TV) est le meilleur rapport "qualité-prix"...

Toutefois, et dans l'optique d'une future évolution vers du HC, pense bien, lors de l'encodage avec Handbrake à insérer (en plus de la piste stéréo) une piste DD 5.1 dans ton m4v, au besoin en la créant au préalable avec le petit soft "DTS to AC3 convertor" disponible sur Mac...

L'encodage est un processus long et un peu pénible ; autant qu'il soit nickel dès le départ  !



Laurent F


----------



## stéphane33 (10 Octobre 2010)

Ok je te remercie pour c conseils précieux.
Par contre j ai testé Handbrake et le résultat m'a paru de qualité moyenne:
Possédant un camescope Full HD j ai donc testé Handbrake depuis le fichier MTS : Bof...
Par contre elgato turbo H264 me procure des résultats de très haute qualité.
Alors je ne sais pas si cela vient du paramétrage de Handbrake: je m'y attarderai davantage.

Au niveau de l'audio je brancherai donc sur la sortie TV pour l'instant.
Merci encore.


----------

